# Slobber



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all!

How much slobber does your V have?

I didn't think they were a very slobbery breed - Olive is 15 weeks and has a relatively dry mouth - I am constantly getting stuff she shouldn't have out of her mouth and its never overly wet and her toys after she has been chewing them are not wet.

Today we went for a walk and she shook her head and covered herself in slobber and then after chewing my shoe - it was then covered as well which hasn't happened before.

Is this normal?

Thanks 

Emily


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I specifically wanted a dog that didn't slobber as my Gt Dane is a very slobbery dog.

So not I have not seen a vizsla slobber. I can understand some slobber as a result of her chewing your shoe, but not sure why she should slobber when out walking.

I will be interested to see if anybody else has experienced this.

Does she cough at all??? They ofter become slobbery with kennel cough?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I wouldn't be concerned. If she is slobbering after or during exercise it could be from excitement or perhaps from dehydration. Maybe bring some water along on your walks and see if that helps. 

My dog (not a V) isn't slobbery at all, but always foams at the mouth when out on walks.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Both my V's and my GSP slobber a lot. More when we are out walking or hunting. It's fairly normal for a dog which uses it's nose so much to slobber. The saliva enhances the sense of smell, thus increasing the chances of catching the scent of the prey.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper's only slobbery when he's running hard and very excited to be doing so. It's more frothy than anything. I joke that people will think he's rabid. He mostly gets long strings of froth that hang down, then when he runs, it flops up and over onto his nose. It looks so silly, but I know it means he's happy! 

Under normal conditions, no slobber. But when excited, yes!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

One of Cash's nicknames is slobberjaw! He's not slobbery all the time, but if he's been running around he gets foamy in his jowls and then if he shakes it ends up flying off of him or it flips up over his nose. His mouth is also very wet after he drinks and half the time he'll drink water and then come over and lay his head on my leg, leaving a huge wet mark.


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Chili slobbers on walks as well...whenever on walks he shakes his head and a bunch of white foam and slobber gets all over his head......I wouldn't be too concerned about it


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mac slobbers too out on walks. If he is really into a smell or if he gets to where he is starting to get stressed from too much time out in the woods.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank so much everyone! I feel much better now.
I read a post on a FB group about excess slobber and it scared me to death!

Yes she had strings of it that went onto her nose! Bless her.

Thanks again!

My other half calls me a padantic mother!! Not sure why....


----------

